# Toy Poodle Breeder needed in Chilliwack BC near Vancouver



## Ev Kwak (Mar 28, 2021)

I live in Chilliwack, BC. I lost my toy poodle at 14.5 yr last month. My husband and I are 73 with no children and are missing our baby so much. I’ve looked high and low and just can’t find a toy female anywhere. 

Can anyone help me find a Breeder in BC? Thank you in advance.
You can also PM me here. 

*Edit from Super Moderator Vita*: for our safety and privacy rules to protect members from scammers, I deleted your email address; members can respond on this thread or send you a PM. Please still be cautious and feel free to ask on this thread about any referred breeders. Good luck!

Also please see @Rose n Poos thread, _Breeders Listed By Location_, and scroll halfway down her first post for Canadian resources.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Welcome to PF.

I'm so sorry that it's under these circumstances. It's too hard when we lose our beloved companions, just too hard.

A new life can be just the salve for an aching heart. We'll try to help you find a conscientious breeder so your new companion may have the best life with you.

This is a direct link to the Poodle Club of BC.





Breeders Directory | Poodle Specialty Club of British Columbia


Poodle Specialty Club of British Columbia Breeder Directory




www.poodlespecialtyclubofbc.com





Finding a pup ready to go now isn't likely as the pandemic puppy seekers have made usual waitlist times even longer. Still, several breeders are listed so contact them to get to know them and let them know if you're open to an older pup or young adult. This will open your options. If the breeders don't have any litters available or planned soon, ask them who they might recommend.

As hard as it is to possibly need to wait, please do yourselves the other favor of holding out for a conscientious breeder.

Once restrictions start lifting, you're located near enough to the Washington state area which could expand your search.

If Alberta isn't too far, kejakennels also breed toys, I think. 
Fargey, Ken & Jacqueline kejakennel.com [email protected] S/M/T - S/A/R

Please stay in touch!


----------

